# Pics of Harley



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Here are a few recent pics of Harley. Some of them he is enjoying the gorgeous sunlight we were having and the other one he was devouring his favorite treat..Millet sticks!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I LOVE that middle one!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O my he sure is handsome!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He looks like he is really enjoying that sunshine !! I agree with him its been nice here too


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

meaggiedear said:


> I LOVE that middle one!


Me too, gorgeous pic and gorgeous bird  x


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Harley is very handsome!


----------



## skyyystarss (May 10, 2012)

He is looking so amazing. Where have you bought him?


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, he looks so precious!


----------



## carrielee76 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks guys! I LOVE the middle pic also! I found an ad on CraigsList for a cage. When I spoke to the guy regarding the cage, I mentioned I had just lost Sultan 2 days before. He later called me back and said he had a male bird that he tried pairing with his female but they would not bond, and said I could have him and cage for $60.00. I am so glad I said I would take him. He is absolutley a wonderful addition to my family. I also kinda feel like the female he was trying to be paired with was possibly a sibling as they were only a month apart in ages. I was uncomfortable in leaving him there. He was getting excellent care and they had a large enough cage, but that one factor played alot in my decision on top of the fact it was love at first sight!  Harley will flock call to me as soon as he hears me open the front door or hears my voice if I get home from work and kids are home already. Harley...hhmmm.. I could go on and on about him and how much joy he has brought me and the anguish he has put my kids through..lol.. but Ill stop!!!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He is being so cheeky in the middle pic! what an ADORABLE little guy!!! so cute!!


----------



## skyyystarss (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, But i liked the middle one. Its really


----------

